# My new Kona Hei Hei 29er frame.



## Tim O'Reilly (2 May 2012)

I've always wanted a full bouncer 29er and now!
I stripped my hardtail which had many new parts and here it is!


----------



## Globalti (2 May 2012)

Blimey! My Kona Hei Hei was a full rigid titanium frame with V brakes.


----------



## simon.r (2 May 2012)

Globalti said:


> Blimey! My Kona Hei Hei was a full rigid titanium frame with V brakes.


 
I was thinking that as well. Not that I ever owned one, just remember the name.

If you do a Google image search loads of Hei Hei photos are on a website called Retrobike. Ever felt old all of a sudden?


----------



## dan_bo (2 May 2012)

Well kewl that. How does it scuttle?


----------



## Globalti (2 May 2012)




----------



## Tim O'Reilly (2 May 2012)

Hi All,
I've had a few full sussers in my time, but this one has been the most impressive I have had. I bought the frame from a chap from the North East who had brought it back from the States and he rode it for a year, a little bit I would say because the frame is mint. It's a 2009/10 frame and I love the ride you get from it. The bike is clearly far better than I am at riding it, but it has even made me a more confident and faster rider. It's a super bike at climbing as it just digs in and the down hill stuff, it flies over the rocks and roots etc as they are not there! As you can tell, I love it!


----------



## Cubist (3 May 2012)

Very nice. Whereabouts in Yorkshire? Something is nagging that I know that road/view across the house roofs. (you don't need to be too specific!)


----------



## Tim O'Reilly (3 May 2012)

Cubist said:


> Very nice. Whereabouts in Yorkshire? Something is nagging that I know that road/view across the house roofs. (you don't need to be too specific!)


I'm a Halifax lad! The bit of skyline you can see is the start of the Ogden Moor territory! To the far left, you will see Stoodley Pike in the distance and to the right, you will see the windmills of Withens/Ogden. Do you live in the area or do you know it?


----------



## Cubist (3 May 2012)

Tim O'Reilly said:


> I'm a Halifax lad! The bit of skyline you can see is the start of the Ogden Moor territory! To the far left, you will see Stoodley Pike in the distance and to the right, you will see the windmills of Withens/Ogden. Do you live in the area or do you know it?


Which at a guess puts you in North Halifax. I used to be a footbeat cop in Mixenden, Wheatley and Wainstalls. I'd got the feeling the view behind those houses was Illingworth/Mixenden sort of area, so I wan't so far out! I guess it's Mt Tabor side though. 

Welcome. Top wagon wheeler territory!


----------



## flying start (4 May 2012)

Very nice I've only tried a 29er hard tail (kona) on a demo day at newcastletion trail center 
But didn't get on with it!


----------



## Tim O'Reilly (4 May 2012)

Cubist said:


> Which at a guess puts you in North Halifax. I used to be a footbeat cop in Mixenden, Wheatley and Wainstalls. I'd got the feeling the view behind those houses was Illingworth/Mixenden sort of area, so I wan't so far out! I guess it's Mt Tabor side though.
> 
> Welcome. Top wagon wheeler territory!


Try the long road between Hipperholme and Queensbury and you'll be getting even closer!


----------



## Tim O'Reilly (4 May 2012)

flying start said:


> Very nice I've only tried a 29er hard tail (kona) on a demo day at newcastletion trail center
> But didn't get on with it!


What didn't you like about the hardtail 29er?


----------



## Cubist (4 May 2012)

Tim O'Reilly said:


> Try the long road between Hipperholme and Queensbury and you'll be getting even closer!


I wasn't so far off then. My lad plays rugby so we've spent an hour or two up at Brods.


----------



## flying start (5 May 2012)

It kicked me off 2 times and didn't think I was pushing it that hard really,
May well of been just the fact I'm not use to pushing a hard tail as you really 
do need to pick those lines! 
I still wouldn't over look a 29er just for that though,my lbs has a giant full suss (29er) in at the min
It's £40 to hire out for the day (demo) but as I'm saving upto buy a ragley or a on one (hard tail) to do a self build 
I need all the money I can get my hand on!have you done any bug days out or any plans for one would love to know how you get on with it!


----------



## Tim O'Reilly (5 May 2012)

flying start said:


> It kicked me off 2 times and didn't think I was pushing it that hard really,
> May well of been just the fact I'm not use to pushing a hard tail as you really
> do need to pick those lines!
> I still wouldn't over look a 29er just for that though,my lbs has a giant full suss (29er) in at the min
> ...


I can really recommend self build and getting an On One Scandal or Inbred 29er! I have a rigid single speed and a hardtail with a bouncy front end. Here they are!


----------



## flying start (5 May 2012)

Very nice loving the green one nice bikes :-)


----------



## Francesca (8 May 2012)

Really nice!


----------



## Tim O'Reilly (12 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> Really nice!


Thanks Fran!


----------

